#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Petrophysics Course Manual

## yasiobasio123

Please share this book:

*Integrated Petrophysics for Reservoir Characterization*
Author: Mark Deakin, PhD.(Petrophysics)



ThanksSee More: Petrophysics Course Manual

----------

